# Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus



## Seele (18. November 2016)

Mich würde es mal interessieren wer jetzt noch gezielt zum Fischen auf Karpfen raus geht? 
Fische beißen auch im Winter, das ist klar, aber die Fänge gehen rapide nach unten und gerade im tiefen Winter, kann das Fischen auf Karpfen schon frustrieren sein. Aber wer durch hält kann oft einen wunderbar gefärbten Rüssler in den Händen halten. Und wer sein Gewässer kennt oder die Fische findet, für den sind selbst im Winter mehrere Fische pro Tag drin.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Hi, am Wochenende ist eine Nacht geplant. Letztes Saison habe ich bis Januar gefischt und im März wieder begonnen. Dieses Jahr mal sehen, die letzten 5 Wochen keinen Biss mehr gehabt.
Kurzsession von wenigen Stunden gehen das ganze Jahr über, auch mehr oder weniger unabhängig vom Wetter.

Grüße JK


----------



## Gemenie (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Bei mir ist morgen auch eine Nacht angesagt, wenn das Wetter passt und die Zeit da ist warum sollte ich nicht raus. Ist auf jeden fall besser als vor der glotze zu hocken.

Gruß Gemenie


----------



## Andal (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Ich gehe im Winter auch noch regelmäßig fischen, auch Ansitzangeln, aber nicht auf Karpfen. Das sind für mich traditionell so typische O bis O Fische - von Ostern bis Oktober. Andere Arten sind für mich im Winter reizvoller.


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich gehe im Winter auch noch regelmäßig fischen, auch Ansitzangeln, aber nicht auf Karpfen. Das sind für mich traditionell so typische O bis O Fische - von Ostern bis Oktober. Andere Arten sind für mich im Winter reizvoller.



Ein "Allround-Angler"  könnte es nicht besser formulieren#6.
Wenn es bei unter 5 °C Wassertemperatur schon schwer wird, Rotaugen oder Döbel zu erwischen, warum dann auf Karpfen?
Warmwassereinlauf von Kraftwerken oder sehr dicht besetzte Gewässer vielleicht mal ausgenommen.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Gefischt wird solange das Wasser eisfrei ist. 
Beim feedern oder mit der Matchrute ist das immer Beifang.
Jetzt bekommt man die Brummer auch mit feinem Zeug. 
Ansitz,, nur"auf Karpfen mit Karpfenruten ist mir jetzt zu langweilig. :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

genau jetzt beginnt für mich die zeit auf rotaugen.
mit futterkorb und maden, endlich keine kleinen "störenfriede" mehr.
wie feederbrasssen, solange eisfrei.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Bin so gut wie kein Karpfenangler, finde aber Winterrotaugen sehr lecker (im Sommer sind die mir zu "algig").


----------



## Vanner (18. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Ich mache ab und zu mal ein Session. Im letzten Jahr war ich auch bis kurz vor Weihnachten aktiv, dieses Jahr dann gleich im Januar wieder begonnen. Also, so lange noch kein Eis auf dem Wasser ist, geht es auch noch auf die Rüssler.


----------



## Seele (19. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Wir waren eine Nacht draußen und haben wieder den perfekten Zeitpunkt erwischt. Bei uns gibts im November ein Fenster von 1 bis 2 Wochen in denen fressen die Karpfen wie die bekloppten. Meistens wenns nochmal kurzeitig ne wärmere Phase gibt und der Luftdruck möglichst konstant ist. Hatten heute Nacht sage und schreibe 15 Läufe und wir konnten auf Grund des wirklich üblen Regens nicht mehr wirklich fischen, bzw. habens dann gut sein lassen. Hätten wir alle 4 Ruten draußen gehabt und konzentriert gefischt wären es sicherlich 25 Läufe geworden. Normal sind 1 bis 4 Schnitt übers restliche Jahr. Auffallend war, dass nur die Ruten mit den ganz frisch gerollten und stark arbeitenden Boilies der Bringer waren. 
Teilweise gabs direkt nach dem einwerfen den Biss. Da sieht man, dass sie der Großteil der Fische ziemlich dicht gedrängt an bestimmten Plätzen aufhalten. 

Wer also nochmal drillen möchte, geht raus ans Wasser, fischt mit wenig Futter (5 bis max 10 kleine oder halbierte Boilies) an potenziellen Standplätzen und dann klappts auch noch vor dem Winter mit den toll gefärbten Rüsslern.


----------



## tegro (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Hallo zusammen
Waren jetzt eine Nacht draußen und hatten Erfolg
Ein schöner 7 kg Schuppi ist eingeschtiegen auf Tiegernuss
Ist für dieses Jahr der letzte Ansitz gewesen
Allen anderen viel Erfolg
Mfg
Alex


----------



## bootszander (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Ach ja, wie sehen die denn aus? 
Bei jedem angeln feedere ich, schon der köderfische wegen. Aber ich muss zugeben, dass ich in den letzten 10 j. keinen einzigsten karpfen mehr auf die feederrute bekam.


----------



## Seele (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Im Fluss tiefe Stellen an denen sich das Futter sammelt im See auch tiefere Stellen aber auch gerne versunkene Bäume als Unterstand. Sowie in bei strukturarmen Seen auch gerne an Krautfahnen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Bin erstaunt, dass ihr nur von nächtlichen Fängen berichtet.
Tagsüber geht bei keinem was?


----------



## Deep Down (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Konnte am Samstag nen Karpfenangler am Ufer beobachten, der gegen Mittag bei 7° Wassertemperatur nen fetten Karpfen fing!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Früher hab ich aufgrund mangelnder Alternativen auch im Winter öfter mal auf Karpfen geangelt. Bis in den November hinein und dann im Februar nach dem das Eis getaut war habe ich schon Karpfen gefangen. 

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass ich wenn ich im Winter rausgehe, eher andere Zielfische habe (Quappen, Hecht, Zander). 

Aber ein Karpfen bei Schneefall - ich bin ehrlich: Das hätte schon was #6


----------



## rippi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Früher war ich auch oft im Winter mal auf Karpfen los. Die Kaulbarschfänge war fantastisch.


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Konnte am Samstag nen Karpfenangler am Ufer beobachten, der gegen Mittag bei 7° Wassertemperatur nen fetten Karpfen fing!




7 °C|bigeyes, wenn das Wasser bei uns auch so warm wäre, würde ich auch noch karpfeln.
3-4 °C wenn`s hochkommt, da sind die (Fried)fische doch etwas träge.


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Darf nicht mehr!
Karpfen sind aufgrund von Besatzmaßnahmen bei mir ab November gesperrt.
Deshalb wird jetzt auf Raubfisch geangelt.
Ab Januar dürfte ich dann wieder los auf Karpfen, wobei ich meist den Januar noch für den Raubfischfang nutze und erst ab Februar, wenn die Raubfische dann gesperrt sind, wieder auf Karpfen und andere Friedfische ansitzen geh.

Ps: Für mich gibt es keine Zeit, in der man nicht angeln gehen kann. Deshalb kann ich bei der Umfrage auch nichts ankreuzen!


----------



## Isarfischerin (22. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

War an dem vergangenen Wochenende bei traumhaftem Spätestherbstwetter tagsüber zweimal für ein paar Stunden am Wasser - auf Karpfen. Insgesamt hatte ich fünf Karpfen, die meisten auf Frolics und mit einer Mischung aus etwas gemahlenem Frolic, gemahlenen Heilbuttpellets, Dosenmais,  Polenta und Semmelmehl im Futterkörbchen. Waren allerdings alles eher kleinere Exemplare.

Zumindest letztes Wochenende ging also auch tagsüber noch etwas. Aber es war warm, sehr hell und sonnig und meine Entscheidung, es - vielleicht zum letzten Mal in diesem Jahr - in einer sehr flachen Bucht zu versuchen, war anscheinend goldrichtig.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Justsu (22. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ps: Für mich gibt es keine Zeit, in der man nicht angeln gehen kann. Deshalb kann ich bei der Umfrage auch nichts ankreuzen!



"Ja klar, ich fische das ganze Jahr durch" !?|rolleyes


----------



## carpnorbert (23. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Ich geh morgen nochmal los, die Wassertemperatur war die Tage Dank 12-14 Grad stabil bei 7 Grad, hoffe da geht was bin seit 16 Nächten ohne Biss


----------



## ODS-homer (24. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

ich war gestern auf hecht aus...
nur eine raubfischrute erlaubt, also nebenbei noch ne friedfischrute ausgeworfen. erst pose mit maden, nachts dann methodfeeder mit pellet.
7 karpfen in gut 6 stunden |bigeyes
allerdings eher jungvolk...

dafür nicht ein hechtzupfer


----------



## JottU (25. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Habs jetzt nochmal 2 Tage versucht. Ein Babyschuppi von 46cm der einzige Friedfischbiss. Noch nicht mal KöFis gabs. Heut Mittag dann die Schnauze voll, die Spinnangel ausgepackt. Einige Barsche (20-25cm) und ein Hecht (52cm). Denen hat man den KöFi-mangel aber auch angesehen, hoffe das die nicht noch verhungern.


----------



## carpnorbert (30. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Leider seit Anfang Oktober ohne Fisch, geht gar nichts mehr, einen Versuch gebe ich mir noch...das zehrt vllt an der Motivation :-(( In dem Gewässer ist es aber auch schon im Sommer schwer einen Karpfi zu fangen


----------



## phirania (30. November 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...RTqgW9bq3NjNan9DQ&sig2=HGJTYZnxetBJkHaK2m0fmA


----------



## thanatos (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

nee nich im winter für den einen karpfen im jahr
 (im vergangenen gar keinen )den ich abmurkse und in der regel im ganzen räuchere da hab ich nicht mal zum räuchern lust.
 mal ein -zwei stündchen mit der schwingspitze oder pickern 
 und natürlich spinnen  |supergri
 aber wenn es eis gibt  geh ich öfter -aber nicht auf karpfen #d


----------



## carpnorbert (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Morgen nochmal, ich frage mich echt was nicht immer so motiviert


----------



## großdorsch 1 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

solange das wasser eisfrei ist wird auch gefischt. hatte letzes woend 3 gute von 11-16kg. und abends mit lagerfeuer und grill....  was gibt es schöneres?!


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*







War "etwas" kälter als die angesagten 0°c.:g

Fische blieben leider aus, aber trotzdem eine mega-geile Nacht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Sehr geiles Foto! Respekt - da muss man sich erstmal raustrauen #6


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Geht ihr jetzt noch auf Karpfen raus*

Danke, hätte ich aber vorher gewusst, dass es -4°c Grad werden, wäre ich vermutlich daheim geblieben, da hätte ich auch die Inaktivität der Fische kommen sehen.

Grüße JK


----------

